# Leveling



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Alright, so I've got a little problem.

Looking at the water of my tanks I can see that something isn't level. At first I thought it was the stand, but it appears to be with all my tanks on separate and different stands in different locations meaning the whole building isn't level and is rather on a very very slight angle. It's a sound building, I'm sure they just built it true rather than fully leveled throughout.

Would it be worth it, both visually and physically, for me to add something underneath one side of the stands to level it out according to gravity rather than be true to the floor? Or would that add stress to the stand frame because it'd technically be slanted according to the floor.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

splur said:


> Alright, so I've got a little problem.
> 
> Looking at the water of my tanks I can see that something isn't level. At first I thought it was the stand, but it appears to be with all my tanks on separate and different stands in different locations meaning the whole building isn't level and is rather on a very very slight angle. It's a sound building, I'm sure they just built it true rather than fully leveled throughout.
> 
> Would it be worth it, both visually and physically, for me to add something underneath one side of the stands to level it out according to gravity rather than be true to the floor? Or would that add stress to the stand frame because it'd technically be slanted according to the floor.


I just used over 15 shims to level out the stand I just built. I know it to be 100% square, and level. The floor, and walls in my apartment are nothing like level, or straight.

You should keep the water level if you can. If not, you need to keep it level to one side of the tank. If one corner is low, then the pressure of the water is pushing on that corner. Our tanks are engineered to have the water pushing on all sides equally. That corner is an accident waiting to happen... Or not? I wouldn't sleep well though!

When you shim the stand, it won't harm it. If anything, it will be better. The weight of the tank will be pushing straight down, not on the angle. Again, the stand was made to carry the weight straight to the floor. Not with a diagonal lean.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

What should I shim with? Wood? Plastic? I've got padding meant to be underneath furniture I could try putting underneath one side but I can't control the thickness of it unfortunately.

Mind you underneath is hardwood floor I'd prefer not to scratch.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

I used composite shims. They cost me about 50 cents more than the wood ones. I am sure the wood ones would have held up my tank stand. But I know the comp ones will be more than enough. But if you have tube steel as your stand, I would for sure go with the composite. The tubes might cut through the wood ones.


----------



## chriscro (Dec 3, 2010)

to be honest.... 
a slight slant is almost harmless, tanks are engineered for alot more stress then a little slant will produce. it is better to be safe then sorry so level the best you can. wood shims are perfectly fine. and will do nothing to the stand as long as its in good shape and made of good materials.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

I agree...the slant is just visual if it's not too much...it shouldn't matter.
as for wood shims...go with the composite as mentioned...the regular wood will be compressed over time...and if water is accidentally spilled...it'll definitely become soft whille soaked...and will be compressed even more. It recently happened to me.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Heh Guys ( chriscro, peterpd99 ), Couldn't agree with you both more,,, I have a lot of tanks myself and i build all my own stands... None of them are level because of a concrete but they are flat.... THE key word here is "FLAT" so that there are no pressure points on the base of the tank to cause cracking or anything. Unless you have a huge lean to one side something like more then a 1/2 inch then i would not worry about it because shims can move and swell with vibration, water and so forth.

If you have to shim then i would recommend hard plastic ones which you can get at home depot. They have the plastic ones for the dri core subfloor...

http://www.homedepot.ca/product/leveling-kits-for-2-ft-x-2-ft-dricore-subfloor-panels/931385

take care
Sheldon


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

If the difference is 1 cm or more, you will need to level it. Otherwise, it should be OK as long as you don't have anything leaning against the glass.
I use loonies and toonies for my metal stand and wood shine for my wooden stand.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I use metal to level the feet on my stands. The electrical section at Home Depot has small metal disks for covering ceiling light enclosures. They are about 50 cents each. I stack them to the desired height. Since they are about half as thick as a loonie they are just as cost effective. You just can't spend them when you take the tank down 

Lee


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Thanks for the advise guys. I leveled out one of my tanks which had a slant of more than 1/2", the others I just left. Mainly out of laziness, but they're not off level by much.


----------

